# Best Band out of the West Country



## Hollis (Dec 16, 2007)

poll to follow..


----------



## Hollis (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank god we are not Welsh.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 16, 2007)

Okay I'll start...avoiding mentioning _loads_ plus anything on _Avon Calling_..with *Reprazent*.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

The Pop Group


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

The Seers


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the crappest poll ever. Where are the Blue Aeroplanes, The Brilliant Corners, Mark Stewart & The Mafia, The Chesterfields, the Flatmates, The Rosehips, Ripcord?


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 16, 2007)

No Vice Squad either?

Does the west country make it as far east as trowbridge/melksham? If so - the SUBHUMANs!!!!

Oh and not a band I'm particularly fond of but they are west country and very sucessful - Tears for Fears.

And does PJ Harvey count as a band?


----------



## Hollis (Dec 16, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> This is the crappest poll ever. Where are the Blue Aeroplanes, The Brilliant Corners, Mark Stewart & The Mafia, The Chesterfields, the Flatmates, The Rosehips, Ripcord?



The Blue Aeroplanes are rubbish and excluded on principle..  

Kate Bush - is she a yokel??


----------



## clandestino (Dec 16, 2007)

PJ Harvey
Family Cat
Chesterfields
Day One


But really PJ Harvey - when they were a trio, at the very start.


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2007)

Family Cat! One of the best lost bands. I miss them.


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2007)

I like Dirty Whites a lot.


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 16, 2007)

Rootjoose - for the nostalgia


----------



## Hollis (Dec 16, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> PJ Harvey
> Family Cat
> Chesterfields
> Day One
> ...



PJ Harvey's from Dorzet..    Made her name on the Somerset levels..    Had to get out of Dorzet to get somewhere.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2007)

XTC, surely?


----------



## Hollis (Dec 16, 2007)

Chaos UK are still better than PJ Harvey though..


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2007)

XTC better than PJ Harvey?

Not in my record collection...


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, I change my vote to XTC. PJ Harvey's from Dorset, which isn't West Country.


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2007)

El Jefe said:
			
		

> OK, I change my vote to XTC. PJ Harvey's from Dorset, which isn't West Country.



Yes it is.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 16, 2007)

XTC are from Swindon.. An entirely different debate.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Chaos UK are still better than PJ Harvey though..




And Ripcord were better than them both.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2007)

the korgis
climie fisher
tears for fears

what a strange poll


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yes it is.




Hmmm..


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

Stroke away, there's no doubt.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> the korgis
> climie fisher
> tears for fears
> 
> what a strange poll



Bath tripe frankly.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Stroke away, there's no doubt.




Bournemouth's in Dorset. No way Bournemouth is in the West Country. So where does the West Country start?


----------



## fat Andy (Dec 16, 2007)

Muse are from devon. That must count


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

El Jefe said:
			
		

> Bournemouth's in Dorset. No way Bournemouth is in the West Country. So where does the West Country start?




Well, it doesn't skip over from somerset to cornwall and devon missing out dorset inbetween.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Bath tripe frankly.



80s/90s giants


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't skip over from somerset to cornwall and devon missing out dorset inbetween.



Last time I looked Dorset isn't between Somerset and Devon. Perhaps you have a different map than me


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

True enough, i did get it confused with devon for some reason - oh, yes, the reason comes back to me now - _it's because they're both in the west country_!.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

Some of Dorset may be, but there's no way Bournemouth or Christchurch, for example, are. So where does the West Country start? Is it the pre-70s Dorset (before Dorset extended east?)


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

El Jefe said:
			
		

> Some of Dorset may be, but there's no way Bournemouth or Christchurch, for example, are. So where does the West Country start? Is it the pre-70s Dorset (before Dorset extended east?)



Some of Dorset is west country and some isn't is at least an advance on your earlier position that the county as a whole isn't. Corscombe is comfortably within the WC bit surely?


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 16, 2007)

I think we should start again with more choice in the poll. Out of the current poll I am torn between Massive attack who have done a lot of good stuff and porishead who have not done that much but what they did do was fantastic and touched me more than Massive attack....hmmm portishead then I guess.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm always happy to negotiate my position, and I honestly don't know the answer. Anyway, as long as no fucker claims Polly for Somerset (and believe me, it does happen), I'm happy.

OK then:

1) PJ Harvey
2) XTC
3) The Pop Group
4) The Mob
5) Self Abuse


----------



## breasticles (Dec 16, 2007)

polly harvey was born and educated in somerset, she's lived in bristol, and some of her vowel sounds are a bit funny. that's west country enough for me, if only on the basis that bath have claimed jane austen on much more tenuous grounds. my vote goes to PJ HARVEY.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

breasticles said:
			
		

> polly harvey was born and educated in somerset



Dorset.


----------



## breasticles (Dec 16, 2007)

she was born in yeovil hospital and attended yeovil art college. thats what the internet says, and i trust the internet implicitly.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh for fuck's sake. Yes, she was born in Yeovil Hospital, because it was nearer than any of the Dorset hospitals. She's from a Dorset village and went to school in Dorset. She went to Yeovil Art College? So what, I'm from Dorset and I went to a London uni. Am I from London now?


----------



## breasticles (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry, i'm taking the piss. i'll stop now.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

So what are we basing it on then? Not place of birth. Or else it would be somerset. Place spent formative years? Yeovil probably? First proper band, Bristol? 

Which criteria do you actually want to use?


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

It's a sensitive subject 

Somerset's been claiming Polly for too long!


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeh PJ FOR ME AS WELL.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> So what are we basing it on then? Not place of birth. Or else it would be somerset. Place spent formative years? Yeovil probably? First proper band, Bristol?
> 
> Which criteria do you actually want to use?




Her parents lived in Dorset, when she was born she went back to Dorset from the hospital, she lived more than half her live in Dorset. She went to school in Dorset.

She's from cocking Dorset.


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2007)

Whereabouts in Dorset is she from?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 16, 2007)

fat Andy said:
			
		

> Muse are from devon. That must count



it _may do_ it _may not_... 

*Aphex Twin*...Cornwall.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 16, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Whereabouts in Dorset is she from?



Bridport_ish..


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

She's from Corscombe. It's very near Yeovil.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty fucking far from bridport in fact.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 16, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Pretty fucking far from bridport in fact.



are you walking or riding a bike?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 16, 2007)

Who's that teenage totty from Totnes that the Oldes & Country types in Seppoland wank on about?


----------



## brianx (Dec 16, 2007)

Where's Rip Rig & Panic or Pigbag? Where's Beccy Bondage?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

Beki was in Vice Sqaud so covered. RR&P shouldn't really be mentioned.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2007)

Kid Carpet should be though.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 16, 2007)

Where are The Pop Group


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Family Cat! One of the best lost bands. I miss them.


Gosh! That takes me back a bit. I remember them and Clive as well. 

Helston's punk scene at same time had One Helluva Buzz, Village Idiots, Slaughterhouse, Yellow Van and Stop the World were even big in London!! Cripes... I played a 2-string bass guitar for One Helluva Buzz, so they still get my vote as best band out the west country


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 17, 2007)

lol at Dorset being in the westcountry.  

When I grew up in Plymouth we considered Bristol to be "up north" and Dorset another country entirely.


----------



## 3_D (Dec 17, 2007)

Current Bristol artists worthy of attention: Fortune Drive, Kid Carpet, Gavin Thorpe.

Old Bristol artists worthy of commemorating: The Cortinas, Smith & Mighty, Vice Squad, Pop Group, Talisman, Black Roots, Pigbag, Rip Rig & Panic, Nellee Hooper, Lunatic Fringe, Milo, Shara Nelson, Monk & Cantella, Fresh Four, Wilks, Disorder, The Seers, Claytown Troupe, The Moonflowers, Tricky, Martina Topley Bird, The Insects, X-Certs, Portishead, Way Out West, Brilliant Corners, Blue Aeroplanes, Strangelove, Lupine Howl, Chaos UK, Halo, Crashland, Roni Size/Reprazent, Glaxo Babies, Breakbeat Era

Other west artists: Reef, The Propellerheads


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 17, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Where are The Pop Group




Post 4


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2007)

3_D said:
			
		

> Old Bristol artists worthy of commemorating: Halo,



You've just made geri's day 

Another old band who never made it as big as they should was The Royal Assasins, fantastic band who released a couple of singles and an LP on Fire back in the early 90s.


----------



## JTG (Dec 17, 2007)

Way Out West & Babyhead


----------



## Mallard (Dec 17, 2007)

El Jefe said:
			
		

> Post 4



Apologies!


----------



## Kevicious (Dec 18, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> lol at Dorset being in the westcountry.
> 
> When I grew up in Plymouth we considered Bristol to be "up north" and Dorset another country entirely.




Right, let's clear this up, eh?

Dorset is west country. 

Bournemouth is not. Even if Kofi Annan recognises this post-1974 border, true Dorset-folk don't.  

The South West coast path starts / stops in Poole (Dorset), the gateway to the west country.

And the best west country band ever???
*THE YETTIES*


----------



## Geri (Dec 18, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> lol at Dorset being in the westcountry.



I'd like to see you try and laugh in the face of Thomas Hardy.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 18, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'd like to see you try and laugh in the face of Thomas Hardy.



Laurel was always the funnier.


----------



## Kevicious (Dec 18, 2007)

And William Barnes wasn't exactly Estuary English...


My Orcha'd in Linden Lea

'Ithin the woodlands, flow'ry gleaded,
By the woak tree's mossy moot,
The sheenen grass bleades, timber-sheaded,
Now do quiver under voot;
An' birds do whissle auver head,
An' water's bubblen in its bed,
An' ther vor me the apple tree
Do lean down low in Linden Lea.

When leaves that leately wer a-springen
Now do feade 'ithin the copse,
An' painted birds do hush ther zingen
Up upon the timber's tops;
An' brown-leav'd fruit's a-turnen red,
In cloudless zunsheen, auver head,
Wi' fruit vor me the apple tree
Do lean down low in Linden Lea.

Let other vo'k meake money vaster
In the air o' dark-room'd towns,
I don't dread a peevish measter;
Though noo man do heed my frowns,
I be free to goo abrode,
Or teake agean my hwomeward road
To where vor me the apple tree


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 18, 2007)

Mike Westbrook Jazz Band.  Having been brought up in Devon, he was in Plymouth when he formed the band and came to the notice of those who notice such things.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 18, 2007)

best band from the West Country?

Who's Afear'd


----------



## Kevicious (Dec 18, 2007)

El Jefe said:
			
		

> best band from the West Country?
> 
> Who's Afear'd




Aren't they from Hampshi*e?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2007)

Which brings us to the Troggs.


----------



## Kevicious (Dec 18, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Which brings us to the Troggs.



women from Hampshire???


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 19, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Laurel was always the funnier.



*boom tish*


----------



## Andy the Don (Dec 19, 2007)

EMF - Forest of Dean


----------



## breasticles (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah! totally emf ftw. i mean, i'm a fan of portishead, we all are. massive attack- _massively_ influential. pj harvey- apart from being incredibly talented, she's also from dorset, and that's brilliant. but only emf had zac and his amazing elastic fruitbowl foreskin. long may he rest in peace.


----------



## Geri (Dec 19, 2007)

breasticles said:
			
		

> i mean, i'm a fan of portishead, we all are.



Who's we?


----------



## Kevicious (Dec 19, 2007)

breasticles said:
			
		

> yeah! totally emf ftw. i mean, i'm a fan of portishead, we all are. massive attack- _massively_ influential. pj harvey- apart from being incredibly talented, she's also from dorset, and that's brilliant. but only emf had zac and his amazing elastic fruitbowl foreskin. long may he rest in peace.



my missus went to see the mef in London last night. Haven't seen her since! 
Maybe she's been taking back to the FoD...


----------



## 3_D (Dec 19, 2007)

We forgot Gary Clail. 

"WHY is it that it's always raining? 
And me telly's broke
The picture's gone funny
All kind of yellow"

I think thats how it went, more or less.


----------



## breasticles (Dec 20, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Who's we?



i'm really going to have to stop taking the piss on this thread, aren't i.


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2007)

3_D said:
			
		

> We forgot Gary Clail.
> 
> "WHY is it that it's always raining?
> And me telly's broke
> ...



How could we forget the gorgeous Gary! 

"Beef! How low can you go?
Hear the cattle cry, death row!"


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 20, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> How could we forget the gorgeous Gary!


I know a few publicans who would be very happy to forget "gorgeous" Gary


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> I know a few publicans who would be very happy to forget "gorgeous" Gary



He's from Barton Hill, what do you expect?!


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 25, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Thank god we are not Welsh.



Yep, if we had a Welsh poll of the same ilk the list would be endless and no one would every be able to make there minds up  

Come on Aled bach, come on!


----------



## Geri (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot to mention Cass Carnaby/Cass Carnaby 5! 

They were great  

Their gigs quite often ended up in a big fight though.


----------

